# cichlids breathing heavy



## DudeDelMar (Mar 3, 2011)

Ok I have turned up my heat for a week to just take care of dieseaes before they happen and to get my peacocks and bumblee bees fired up.....
Now a cich or two are breathing out of my air bubbler 
I have them in a 60 gallon a 80g air bubbler and a 40 gallon air bubbler and the bigger cichlids seem not to be eating...................
Ides


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

You have any filters?


----------



## duds (Apr 16, 2010)

Is the heat still up? How high was/is it? I seem to remember something about high heat allowing less oxygen in the water, so they could be labouring to breathe.
My other thought is high nitrates. What are your water parameters? I'm assuming the tank is cycled?
What disease were you treating for? Did you use meds or just the heat?


----------



## fishghost (Jul 27, 2003)

If the diseases have been taken care of lower your heaters and do a water change. Fresh water means should up the oxygen in the tank.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Why would you turn up the heat "to take care of diseases before they happen?" I've never seen anyone recommending heat as a precaution against ick. (And I have no idea if heat is an acceptable response to other diseases that might occur int his population, such as bloat.)

And what does it mean you want to get your fish "fired up"? Fish have a desired temperature range, putting them out of the range could impair their immune system and make them more vulnerable to disease.

In any event, I'd test the water, make sure your parameters are correct, readjust the temperature slowly to the target temp that is most comfortable for your fish and keep an eye on them. If they are still breathing heavily, dropping the water level to allow more splash from your filter can also help.


----------



## biglove (Jan 4, 2010)

And if you want to prevent diseases, look into a UV sterilizer.


----------



## DudeDelMar (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you for all your comments..
I am running a 110 gallon filter on the tank.
When I introduce new fish to my tank I turn it up as well as too get the fish conditioned if you know what I mean...
all my levels are on par for water readings...
I will look into the uv

On another note have you ever heard of adding hydrogen peroxide* to a tank
Thanks again every body :dancing:


----------



## DudeDelMar (Mar 3, 2011)

sorry 29degress is the temp and I know about rise and time variences on temp...

CtJ... you sooooo craaazzzyyyy!!!

Be pretty stupid tp have no filter but how would you know where the heck im at ............LOL


----------



## DudeDelMar (Mar 3, 2011)

I cut my feedings in half when I raise the temp to avoid that dirty bloat......

Thanks again.
Ps I turned my heat down after the post and every body is hunky dori... I got so happt I went out and bought then a new 90 gallon with a XP4 woo hoo goodtimes
Now thats a filter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dancing: :fish: :dancing: :fish:


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice, glad to here all is well and they have a larger home.

Thanks,
matt


----------



## homerl (Jan 6, 2009)

In the last two years I have added power heads to each of my tanks, and what a difference the added air gives to the color and energy of the fish.
The fish are really healthy.
Maybe think about adding one?Just saying.GL.


----------



## DudeDelMar (Mar 3, 2011)

Power headis good................... I mean power heads.....GTS>>>>>>>>>
Yes all is good I must admit I posted this comment knowing full well what was going on I have raised fish for over 30yrs I have a degree in frisheries just wanted to see WTF ppl are thinking...

Things today are crazy..
Back in the day all you would have to do is add heat fresh water and salt!!!!!!!!!!!! wait thats all you still need to do!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL 
May your bubbles be pure and your water fresh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I will post my new set ups this weekend under dudesands on youtube
Happy Easter Every body!!!

I guess my gig is up............ I post questions on things allot of ppl are asking online.. well because they wont post them thenselfs.............................

May all inquires be Ick free.................. :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Sorry, still don't know why you'd raise the temperature when introducing new fish . . . Conditioned for what?


----------



## DudeDelMar (Mar 3, 2011)

I raise the temp so if the new fish have lets say ick or some other form of sickness I can nip it in the butt...
to condition fish is to get them to spawn and most will do so when the temp raises gets their mojo working...........

Fresh water heat and salt............................ Problems solved!

Keep your tank organic do water changes more often than not (if daily not more than 20 %..Letting water sit for 15mins will de-ionize it enough (use prime...I do not work for them), make sure the water added is a little warmer that yer tank and if you can (with the cichlids) dont get yer water from a water softener line.
:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I nip problems in the "butt" (That's hiliarous!)  with a QT tank.


----------



## DudeDelMar (Mar 3, 2011)

:drooling:


----------



## DudeDelMar (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry had a wierd week have added a 110 gallon gallon to my arsanal of tanks....
I will get them on you tube asap............... dudesands ..................
so my count is this 110,83,60,55,40 tall,40 long,2-35. 30.20.10gallons and a 29 and 5 g not running.....................Woo Hoo............................


----------



## justin3p0 (Apr 5, 2010)

lol i add colder water to my JD tank they think its rain and they come out and stare at the surface for food bahahahaha


----------



## DudeDelMar (Mar 3, 2011)

yup the jds are great got three of them they all get along they have been together since birth, my green terrors are the same way...Introducing fish as youngins to each other they usally get along in the long run any thing added after that is a goner............
PEACE


----------

